# Few from The Muskingum



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Had a few good trips the past couple weeks with my new PB Flat weighing 50#s and a solid 44.11# from saturday night. Fish were released after a few pics.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Wtg Kip! A true cat man right there fellas.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats some healthy looking fish. Kinds disappointing I live almost within sight of river an haven't done any cattin this year. You just inspired me to head to my old mans lot this week I think. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Way to go kip.....you da man. Shoot me a txt when you get an open seat sometime.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

WTG Kip!! I am hoping the lake fish will turn on soon.


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

Another one for no gloves! Way to go Kip, rad fish!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Scioto jetsled said:


> Wtg Kip! A true cat man right there fellas.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I call BS on that! I gaurantee he was using line heavier than 15lb!!!


Sorry, I couldn't help it 
Those sure are some nice fish.


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job Kip!!!


----------

